# Weird. Zoo



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

This is a very weird Zoo indeed.

Click the link. 
http://www.olympictrans.ru/fun/img/uglyZoo/
FREEK ZOO

Homer.. Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Weird zoo!

Some work better than others don't they.


----------

